
A $41B Pension Fund Is Betting Big on Private Credit - hhs
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-12-30/a-41-billion-pension-fund-is-betting-big-on-private-credit
======
Bostonian
The graph in the article, with private credit showing both higher and much
smoother returns than corporate bonds and loans, is a fantasy, perhaps caused
by using portfolio manager marks for the private loans in the absence of a
traded market.

